# a few randoms



## king10 (Apr 16, 2007)

hello all how is well is the cookery world...i have two questions that are bothering me one is when cooking sugar to a certain degree e.g soft ball hard ball ect is says u can add acid eg. lemon jucie ? as it acts as
catalyst..

wikis deafintion is "*catalysis* is the acceleration (increase in rate) of a chemical reaction by means of a substance, called a *catalyst*, that is itself not consumed by the overall reaction."

so i add acid to my sugar cooking what exacly happens?

and a simple one what is the difference between a mandrin and clementine?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Firstly, a clementine is what you get when you cross a mandarin and an orange. 

Regarding adding an acid to a boiling sugar syrup, this is from Harold McGee's "On Food and Cooking":


----------

